# 24" light over 36" tank?



## Brooklyngal (Jul 24, 2011)

long story short; tank is a 40g breeder- 36" by 18" by 16"- which will be a goldfish tank- bare bottom, low light, low tech.

I am planning to include a large piece of driftwood from my 29g which is loaded with java ferns.

now, I have a spare 24" 2 bulb T5HO light which I was thinking I might use; it would be mounted right over the driftwood with java ferns, right on top of the tank.

alternatively, I could get a cheap 36" fixture from home depot.

would it work, though? the java ferns would be the only plants unless I got a more suitable light fixture.


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

if it were me, i'd put the light over one end of the tank and put the java fern at the other--they don't like much light, so that might be ok.


----------



## londonloco (Sep 25, 2005)

I just set up a 75g NPT with a 30" 2x24W T5HO fixture hung 5" from waters surface. It's only been set up since 9/23, but I have seen new growth on all plants. Here is a pic:



















I want this tank to be a true NPT, no wc's only top offs, no ferts, no co2, heavily planted with low light plants and fish stocked from the beginning. Figured since I had this fixture on hand, I'd give it a go. Can always purchase a 48" fixture if I fail.

I think with only java fern you'll be fine.


----------

